# Our 15 yr old rescue, Snuggles, just diagnosed with lymphoma



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Snuggle's diagnosis.

Sending her lots of love, hugs and well wishes!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am sorry...good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles*

I am so very sorry to hear about Snuggles-I am so glad she has you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers and good wishes for Snuggles. Give her a kiss from me. May she have lots of good quality days left. Prayers for her previous family in Germany too, I know they are hurting too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear the diagnosis. Having lost a golden to this disease I can relate to the hurt you are feeling. My thoughts are with you and his original family.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Snuggles. Hugs to you and her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for taking Snuggles into your lives. Cherish every minute you have with her.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry. Live each day to the fullest. My senior girl went to rainbow bridge today. She also had cancer.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Snuggles has been diagnosed with this horrible disease.

I truly hope that she will suffer no pain.

Sending big kisses and hugs to Snuggles and to you and your family.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Thank you for being such a special person and giving her a home and love. We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Take lots of pictures and cherish every minute. Give Snuggles a big hug from us.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and her previous family in Germany. So sorry this is happening. The Prednisone should help with her appetite and I am sure she is loving the home cooked chicken. I could not give Pred to my guy for reasons I won't get into, but I did get Mirtazapine and that made him a hungry guy and it helped buy us some quality time together. It will not "fix" anything of course and I have no idea about whether you can combine the two, just a suggestion.

Mirtazapine Use in Dogs As an Appetite Stimulant | eHow.co.uk

Give Snuggles a gentle hug for me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about Snuggles dx and it must have been so hard to let her former owners know.

Thoughts and prayers being sent to you and Snuggles, that she may enjoy her remaining time and you get extra snuggle time .......


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi i am sending you my love and prayers. I am so glad she has you. God bless you. Mausann


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry about snuggles. It's amazing how fast that cancer shows up. My Daisy had just a little bump and then all of a sudden it was a huge tumour. I'm sure that your family will make the rest of her time with you as happy as you can and she will love you for it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so devastated to hear this about Snuggles  Please give her an extra special hug and kiss today from Molson and I. On a lighter side, she is lucky to live out the rest of her days with such a great family. Wishing you and Snuggles all the best ((HUGS))


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. I have lost many friends and family, both two-legged and four, to this vicious disease. Snuggles is lucky to have your love and comfort.

Holding you and Snuggles in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that is what I just lost Copper to, but we didn't have a real diagnosis.
I am so sorry Snuggles has it, but I hope she has quality time left and her passing is as sweet and peaceful as can be.
Big hugs and kisses to you all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Snuggles' diagnosis. Thank goodness she has you to love her and care for her in the coming days. God bless you for taking her in and giving her such love and comfort when she needs it the most as she battles this terrible diagnosis. How difficult for everyone, including her family in Germany. HUGS.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Warm hugs from Australia. She may not have understood her rehoming at first, but I'm sure she understands 100% love and empathy. Look after each other X


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for all your kind words. Snuggles is a very sweet girl and she surely doesn't deserve to have this nasty disease.

On a brighter note, we skyped her previous family in Germany this afternoon and they got to spend over an hour online with her. A virtual visit is about all we can do at this point and I think it really meant alot to her mom. It's the first time she's "seen her" (other than my pictures and videos) in over 7 months and I think it really helped her alot. I told her we can do the skype thing whenever she wants. 

Snuggles is feeling much better too now that she's on the prednisone. Her appetite is back to normal and the swelling is way down. She was very animated today and I think she's feeling pretty good.

So for now, we just take things one day at a time ...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you for taking care of Snuggles and helping her other family. You are all in our thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear the prednisone is making her more comfortable. Give Snuggles a hug from us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Snuggles. But she is so lucky to have you to love her through this, and to help her have virtual visits with her other family. 

Really happy to hear the prednisone is having an effect and that she seems comfortable. She's clearly a trooper  

Sending you good wishes... give her a hug..


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad the Prednisone is helping. Any updates?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

No, no updates really. She continues to eat well and sleep well. Of course, she's having to potty more because of the prednisone. Hubby has been getting up with her at 4:00 and 5:00 a.m. to take her out. We just take it day by day. So far, so good. We work out of the house, so we are home all day everyday, which is exactly what she needs right now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the Skype--use it all the time when Hubby is out of the country and we cannot use our cell phones. Toby loves to see his "Dad" on the screen. I'm sure the first family loved doing that. 

I'm glad Snuggles continues to do well with the prednisone. I'm keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How is Snuggles today? Hope it is still "so far so good" :crossfing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. I'm sure that Snuggles was just as happy to see her old family as they were to see her too! Hope she is doing well (and you too, of course!)


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending hugs and cuddles to Snuggles... I hope she is doing good today.

Prayers for your girl and for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking on Snuggles. Hope she continues to do well. Give her a big hug.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really appreciate everyone's concern for this sweet old girl. She is very blessed in that she has TWO families who both love her very much. She continues to do well, but if you feel her neck, you can feel the tumors in there.  I'm not sure what to expect. I hope someone who has experienced this type of cancer sees this thread and shares their wisdom with me. So for now, it's just day by day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just so glad she's doing well. These old souls are such a treasure. Thanks for keeping us updated..


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Uh oh, I may have spoken too soon. Snuggles took one look at her dish of food this morning - which I enhanced with cooked white meat chicken and homemade chicken broth - and she just turned up her nose at it. I did finally manage to get her to eat about 3 little pieces of the chicken. Also, we noticed last night that her stomach looks swollen. I think we will be making a trip to see the vet this afternoon when my husband gets back from his meetings. He had some things he could not get out of this morning. It's going to be long few hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Starfire*

STARFIRE

I am sorry that Snuggles doesn't want to eat too much.

I think the trip to the vet is a good idea, to be on the safe side.

Is she drinking and going out potty ok?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My thoughts are with you, your family and Snuggles...God Bless!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to Snuggles today......


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, I just had her outside to potty - she did fine, but now that I think about it, I haven't seen her drink any water since I've been up. Hmmm....I think I need to call my vet and see if I can talk to him for now...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes

Call the vet and relay about the swelling and not drinking or wanting to eat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Snuggles and her Mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Swollen belly*

I am glad you are going to call the vet-I am concerned about the swollen belly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Starfire5 said:


> Yep, I just had her outside to potty - she did fine, but now that I think about it, I haven't seen her drink any water since I've been up. Hmmm....I think I need to call my vet and see if I can talk to him for now...


Sorry to hear about the new concerns. Poor love. Sending you and Snuggles best wishes..


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Snuggles in our thoughts and prayers today. Please let us know what the vet says. Hugs


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, we ended up talking to the vet by phone. I had to go into town to a dr. appt. myself and my husband didn't want to drive the 25 miles each way to the vet. Snuggles had "rallied" by the time the vet called us and was doing much better. I am amazed at the ups and downs of this disease. One hour, you think, OMG, the time has come, then the next hour, she's walking around, eating, pottying and seemingly pretty normal. Strange. 

The vet didn't seem to think we needed to bring her in either. He just told us to cut back her prednisone by a half, which she was scheduled to do yesterday anyway.

This morning my husband got her to eat a few handfuls of dry kibble and I have some cooked chicken I made for her that I'm going to try to give her. I'm going to get some cottage cheese today, too, and see if she'll eat that. Getting her to eat has been a struggle, although she did eat her full breakfast just before noon yesterday.

So, like I said, day by day, and apparently, hour by hour...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Snuggle in my prayers. She sounds like such a fighter and a brave girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish you strength for the stressful roller coaster ride you guys are going through. If she stops eating the chicken try some broiled steak.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know this is a very difficult time-my thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She does indeed sound like a trooper. Hope there are more ups than downs. Sending you strength and good wishes for Snuggles.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Starfire*

Starfire

I am so very happy that Snuggles seems to be doing better.
Snuggles and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, THANKS everyone for all the well wishes! It means alot to me to come here and see all this! And yes, she is a troooper. She's a very big girl - she's actually bigger than our male and even the emergency vet said she was in amazing shape for her age. Little did he know at that point what was lurking inside her body. She's having a pretty good day today, so for that, we'll be grateful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So glad to hear that Snuggles is having a good day today!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

T hank god, she has you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I continue to think of Snuggles and hope she is doing well :crossfing Give her a scratch for me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles*

Praying for Snuggles and you!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thinking of Snuggles today, hoping that today is a good one for her!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Praying for Snuggles i just know you will give her the best care in the world


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks again for everyone's thoughts and prayers! Snuggles is doing VERY well this week. The prednisone is keeping her feeling really good. I don't think she's in any pain at all - we've been watching carefully for any signs of pain or distress - none! So, for now, everything's OK.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Starfire5 said:


> Wow, thanks again for everyone's thoughts and prayers! Snuggles is doing VERY well this week. The prednisone is keeping her feeling really good. I don't think she's in any pain at all - we've been watching carefully for any signs of pain or distress - none! So, for now, everything's OK.


 
Starfire5-so glad to hear Snuggles is doing well this week. I'll keep her and your family in my thoughts and prayers as everyone else is.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so glad to hear Snuggles is doing well. Give her a big hug. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snuggles*

Snuggles and Starfire

I am so happy to hear that Snuggles is feeling Well!!


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep it up Snuggles!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Goooooo Snuggles!

*cyber-kiss* :smooch:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope Snuggles is doing well.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been away from the forum for a while so I'm just seeing this thread for the first time tonight. I am keeping Snuggles in my prayers, I'm so glad she is having a good week! She sure is a fighter!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Snuggles today? What about her swollen tummy?

Sending hugs and prayers for you and your girl.

Praying that every day will be a good day.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thanks for asking about Miss Snuggles! She continues to do VERY well, sometimes too well, I think! LOL She's way more mobile than she ever was and gets into the cats' litter box! Ugh! She seems very happy the last month or two also and that is HUGE for us. She had such a hard time adjusting to yet another new home after spending a few weeks at the intake vet, then a month or so at her foster mom's house, then to our house. So we are VERY pleased that she finally has accepted us and actually seems to enjoy us and the other dogs and cats. 

I keep in close contact with her previous family in Germany and they are being cautiously optimistic about seeing her on Jan. 8th when they are back in the U.S. for a week. They understand that it might be too late, but we're all hoping for the best.

Anyway, here's her most recent picture:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She looks very happy  I am so happy to see such a positive update, go Snuggles!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*She looks too cute with her antlers on!*

So glad to hear the wonderful update about Snuggles. Hope she will continue to do well and will be able to see her other family in January. 

What a very lucky girl to have two families who love and care about her. I know her other family is very grateful to you and your family for taking such wonderful care of her, loving her, and keeping in touch with them.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Snuggles looks beautiful. So glad to hear she is doing well. Please give her a big hug from us. We will keep her in our prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwww - Snuggles is so adorable.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

I'm extremely glad she is doing well and being happy. I hope her previous family gets to see her in January and I hope she has many, many more happy days with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that picture of her. She has the sweetest smile. It would make a great Christmas card.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Too true! What a beauty!!


----------

